# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Want to Buy: Need copy of Win 7 Pro

## GunnyFreedom

Strictly legit, no pirating, I have a client with a broken Win7 install on his back office POS server and no remote support or image to swap. Don't need a key, just need a copy of the SW so I can try to run a repair. 

He's in safe mode with networking right now. My other option is to just upgrade him to Windows 8 Pro and resell him that license, but without remote end support I do not know if his POS service will still function in 8. 

Normally, a broken OS on a back office server is a reimage. Either via Ghost or swapping the HD. This is a unique case where the client is a one-off who maintains zero remote support. 

In any case, I need a copy of Win7 Pro ASAP in order to try and run a system repair. I do not need a license key, I will not be installing it. If anyone has a copy of Win7 Pro laying around, I'll pay to ship it here next day, and then I'll ship it back ground on Tuesday. Plus a service fee if necessary. Has to be better than buying a new licensed copy for $149 that I will never install. :-/

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Frump

----------


## specsaregood

./

----------


## dannno

Isn't it possible to torrent a 'legit' copy and use his key?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Isn't it possible to torrent a 'legit' copy and use his key?


Sure, I probably won't even need his key if I'm just attempting a system repair.

Honestly I've already been thinking long and hard about torrenting it, since they are there and easy enough to get, and in fact with how I am using them I would not actually be breaking any laws....

But I'm not sure if I can trust a bittorrent copy of windows, and this is going on a commercial customer's server.  Caution would seem to be a watchword.

This would seem to be the one time where I could bittorrent the thing to my heart's delight and nary a care about breaking a law.  But if I'm putting this on a commercial server, then the trust level for a bittorrent ISO just isn't there.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Go to newegg and buy a HP DC7900 SFF desktop.  It's a dual core 3GHz business machine, refurb.  You will get the box that you can keep, KB, Mouse no monitor and 2GB ram and 250GB HD.  Here is the point - it comes with a Win7 Pro disk and key!!!!  and they are running $105-115ea which is less than the media alone would cost you.  They do say Intended for distribution with a refurbished PC and while I got both 64bit and 32bit disks some people have reported just getting the 32bit disk.

So buy the OS at a discount and get a free computer!

btw: on this system, it will max out at 4GB RAM with a 32 bit OS, but supports 16GB RAM with a 64 bit OS.  Intel chip set that is Linux friendly.

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

If it's a commercial system (HP, DELL, etc) that came with Win7 in it, they usually have a spare copy of the OS on disk.  Use some disk utilities to see if it has a extra spare partition or just punt.  I would suggest getting a backup mirror of the disk first, but if you hold down the letter "o" (think it's "o") all the way through boot it should give you a menu that lets you re-install the OS and saves all the data to a /backup directory on the disk.

-t

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Go to newegg and buy a HP DC7900 SFF desktop.  It's a dual core 3GHz business machine, refurb.  You will get the box that you can keep, KB, Mouse no monitor and 2GB ram and 250GB HD.  Here is the point - it comes with a Win7 Pro disk and key!!!!  and they are running $105-115ea which is less than the media alone would cost you.  They do say Intended for distribution with a refurbished PC and while I got both 64bit and 32bit disks some people have reported just getting the 32bit disk.
> 
> So buy the OS at a discount and get a free computer!
> 
> btw: on this system, it will max out at 4GB RAM with a 32 bit OS, but supports 16GB RAM with a 64 bit OS.  Intel chip set that is Linux friendly.
> 
> -t


That's actually a great idea, if I had the time.  I have to be on site Monday at 9AM to do the repair. 

I have a copy of 64-bit shipping my way (will be returned when I am finished) I'm still looking for a 32 bit box or image just in case this laptop needs it.  I'm assuming it's a 64, but I like to cover all my bases.  It's a pretty old laptop.

----------


## presence

> Has to be better than buying a new licensed copy for $149 that I will never install. :-/



You can get an off lease PC from tiger direct with Win 7 pro for less than $100.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...820&CatId=2627



NIB for $109 after rebate
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...58504&csid=_22

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> If it's a commercial system (HP, DELL, etc) that came with Win7 in it, they usually have a spare copy of the OS on disk.  Use some disk utilities to see if it has a extra spare partition or just punt.  I would suggest getting a backup mirror of the disk first, but if you hold down the letter "o" (think it's "o") all the way through boot it should give you a menu that lets you re-install the OS and saves all the data to a /backup directory on the disk.
> 
> -t


There is a backup partition.  I saw it when I looked at the device tree.  It calls itself E.  It is a commercial system, came with Win7 installed on it.  You may be onto something wonderful here.  Windows repair is just not something I normally deal with.  Windows gets corrupted in my world I just take an ops data backup, replace the hard drive, and then restore the ops data.

My plan thus far was to take my TB external and my 64GB thumb drive.  I saw 62GB of data on his C drive so I think the thumb will do it. 

I have the "Ultimate Boot CD" which boots into NetBSD, boot from UBCD, go into Parted Magic, use partimage to image the C drive onto the thumb drive.  When finished, try to repair Windows with the Win7 Install DVD.

I would prefer to wipe and re-install, but he does not have the software to reinstall his POS server application.  So it's repair or nothing.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> You can get an off lease PC from tiger direct with Win 7 pro for less than $100.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...820&CatId=2627


There used to be a Tiger Direct in Raleigh, but it closed down permanently.  There is not one within 100 miles now.  There is an Intrex Computers, but they want $149 for the full package, and I do not know of any refurbs like you mention, although they may exist.

----------


## presence

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/sys/5007020682.html
https://raleigh.craigslist.org/sys/5033708821.html

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/sys/5007020682.html
> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/sys/5033708821.html


How do I use a computer that has Win7 on it, to repair a laptop with a broken Win7 install?

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> That's actually a great idea, if I had the time.  I have to be on site Monday at 9AM to do the repair. 
> 
> I have a copy of 64-bit shipping my way (will be returned when I am finished) I'm still looking for a 32 bit box or image just in case this laptop needs it.  I'm assuming it's a 64, but I like to cover all my bases.  It's a pretty old laptop.


Newegg is a really fast shipper and I think UPS and FEDEX deliver weekends - well at least Sat.  You can also get expedited shipping if you want it tomorrow.

Maybe look at the laptop as the problem.  A local referb place is selling, I want to say 1.8GHz laptops w/ OS installed for $50...

Good luck with it!

-t

----------


## presence

> How do I use a computer that has Win7 on it, to repair a laptop with a broken Win7 install?


A contact; a person with win7, looking to make a small bit of cash, possibly with the SW you desire; a phone call away in your area. 


I'm not exactly sure what your problem is so its hard to say how having another machine would help.


have you created a system repair disc?
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/w...em-repair-disc


http://www.pcworld.com/article/24319...tallation.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/win...mbr,10036.html
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/w...ions=windows-7

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> A contact; a person with win7, looking to make a small bit of cash, possibly with the SW you desire; a phone call away in your area. 
> 
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what your problem is so its hard to say how having another machine would help.
> 
> 
> have you created a system repair disc?
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/w...em-repair-disc
> 
> ...


That's basically what I'm doing on Monday, I'm just making sure that I have a system disk with me so that I don't waste a visit.  Once his system is fully repaired, I plan on using his own system to make his own recovery disk so that it will be easier to fix next time.

I think tangent is onto something though, there is probably a recovery partition already on it if I can figure out how to access it.  I just have to make sure I don't wipe and reinstall though or he will lose his POS server application, for which he does not have the installer software.

----------


## VIDEODROME

Do they have a Retail Key or an OEM Key?  

I think Microsoft is supposed to provide ISOs at this linking when it loads up right if you have the Retail Key.  http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-recovery

Many ISOs used to be provided by Digital River but their gone now which just sucks.  I wish I'd grabbed those before those links disappeared.

Kind of related to this, I'd like to try getting a copy of Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit to put back on an old eMachine I have.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Do they have a Retail Key or an OEM Key?  
> 
> I think Microsoft is supposed to provide ISOs at this linking when it loads up right if you have the Retail Key.  http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-recovery
> 
> Many ISOs used to be provided by Digital River but their gone now which just sucks.  I wish I'd grabbed those before those links disappeared.
> 
> Kind of related to this, I'd like to try getting a copy of Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit to put back on an old eMachine I have.


Yeah, the key is glued to the laptop as is the custom nowadays.  

Interesting.  I'll have to roll down to his place tomorrow when they open and copy the product key, and then I'll have the exact right image....

that software recovery link may have just answered all of my questions...

----------


## VIDEODROME

> Yeah, the key is glued to the laptop as is the custom nowadays.  
> 
> Interesting.  I'll have to roll down to his place tomorrow when they open and copy the product key, and then I'll have the exact right image....
> 
> that software recovery link may have just answered all of my questions...


It's a bitch that the Sticker OEM keys don't work.  It seems like you just need any install disk and then you could activate it with the Sticker OEM key, but Microsoft is only providing the ISO for Retail Keys.  

I wonder if you could just borrow a Retail Key from someone to use on Microsoft's Site just to get the freakin ISO to download.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I've downloaded a Windows 7 ISO from Microsoft before. I don't remember where on the Microsoft web site that I did that, though. Probably around 6 months ago.

Of course, then, I found my disk afterward. I don't have PRO, though, or else I'd airmail it to you. All I have is the Home Premium.

I do know that Microsoft will let you download them, though.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> It's a bitch that the Sticker OEM keys don't work.  It seems like you just need any install disk and then you could activate it with the Sticker OEM key, but Microsoft is only providing the ISO for Retail Keys.  
> 
> I wonder if you could just borrow a Retail Key from someone to use on Microsoft's Site just to get the freakin ISO to download.


They would notice the duplicate and lock you both out from updates.

Now if one system is never on the net...

-t

----------


## VIDEODROME

> They would notice the duplicate and lock you both out from updates.
> 
> Now if one system is never on the net...
> 
> -t


I was saying do that just to trigger the download from Microsoft.  You're right, using the key to register the Windows installation would cause problems.  

Oh well, I was thinking of reloading Windows 7 to get more games from Steam, but this is a pain so I guess I'll stay on Linux Mint.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Wooters!  Problem was not in software, it was just heat from using a laptop as a Back Office Server (BOS).  Didn't even have to do anything and the problem resolved.  However, I will now be recommending new hardware for his BOS that will not suffer such issues in the future.  

I'm looking at a middle form-factor desktop (enclosure is too small for a full tower), two 500-750GB hard drives and keep a constant mirror as a backup, as well as an external backup.  Win7 Pro (more reliable than Win8), and the client will have to bring his POS vendor in to back up their application data, install the server software on the new machine, and load the application data on the new server.  My primary concern will be bulletproof reliability.  The BOS is right in the bar area so there is heat, moisture, and physical impact to think about.

Usually a commercial BOS uses a Dell Commercial tower.  Dell commercial is way more reliable than Dell home line.  I'm not sure Dell Commercial even makes a middle form factor (flat) server.

I'm looking for a form factor at or less than ~20" wide, ~22" back, and ~8" tall with a good optical and at least 2 HD bays.  BUS width is more important than address space, being a server; but the most important thing is bulletproof reliability.  

I am going to start looking at Dell and Compaq commercial lines (their home lines suck hard, but their commercial lines have been pretty reliable in my experience).  Lenovo used to be a reliable marque, but I understand their reliability is falling apart.

I am capable of hand-building a server, but a one-off hand-build is just not optimal for servicing in a commercial environment.

Any of y'all have experience with a platform that you note for exceptional reliability?

I want to save the client money, but he is willing to pay for it if the result is extraordinary reliability.

Thanks!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Most towers I can also just lay sideways, so anything less than full-size tower should be fine.

HP ProLiant has a reputation for reliability, and their commercial line does not do all that proprietary nonsense that their home line does.

----------

